# CZ to debut striker fired semi auto



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sadly it's just as ugly as Glocks, lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Did you order one ?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm guessing it won't be long


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd have to handle one first. I've never liked the grip angle on Glock's. I know they are a very popular pistol but I've just never been a fan. If the CZ feels more like a regular CZ then there might be on in my future, lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> Sadly it's just as ugly as Glocks, lol


BN. .glocks are so ugly that their beautiful


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> I'd have to handle one first. I've never liked the grip angle on Glock's. I know they are a very popular pistol but I've just never been a fan. If the CZ feels more like a regular CZ then there might be on in my future, lol










see. Beautiful


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

boatnut said:


> Sadly it's just as ugly as Glocks, lol


man that things UGLYier than chelsea clinton after missing her 3 day shave, how DARE you compair it to the beauty of a GLOCK!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sleeping with chelsie again I see.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess beauty is in the eyes of the beholder


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

When I think of a Beautiful pistol I am partial to these







but I have no problem with anyone who loves the polymer wonders.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

boatnut said:


> Sadly it's just as ugly as Glocks, lol


Who cares what it looks like as long as it goes Bang


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dcool said:


> Who cares what it looks like as long as it goes Bang


We just like giving each other crap. I mean......somebody has to like those ugly 45's


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> When I think of a Beautiful pistol I am partial to these
> View attachment 224903
> but I have no problem with anyone who loves the polymer wonders.


Are those safe guns or have they saw duty


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> When I think of a Beautiful pistol I am partial to these
> View attachment 224903
> but I have no problem with anyone who loves the polymer wonders.


By the way...sweet firearms!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> By the way...sweet firearms!


I carry my Commander every day if I can. Otherwise I carry my J frame. I am just breaking in the Competition Colt but it shoots very well. It's too heavy for me to want to carry everyday. I do have a nice shoulder holster and have carried it fishing a couple of times but it's like a hammer .


----------

